# VR6 Head spacer question? Thickness = Compression



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I have a 12v VR head spacer and I don't know what compression it brings it down to. 
Wondering if you guys can tell me what thickness head spacers gives what compression?
Thanks
Random pic for hits.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Side shots, thickness dimension?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (pubahs)*

That's what I want to know.. what thickness gives what compression.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

the mk3 gasket is 1.5 mm thick = 9.2:1
the mk4 is .7 = 9.7:1
just guessing


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I don't have a mic handy, but on a machinist rule, my 8.5:1 C2 spacer measured 3.0mm


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I don't know which manufacturer of headspacer you have, so I can only comment on the C2 Product Line
Hope this may help
12V VR6
MK3 OEM 10:1
MK4 OEM 10.5:1
~.075" = 9:1
~.120" = 8.5:1


----------

